# Can i bowfish with my matthews?



## mallard1328 (Nov 14, 2012)

I have a matthews bow and i want to start bowfishing. And i was wondering if i could use my matthews bow to bowfish? would it mess it up if it got wet? Or should i order another cheap bow and if so...what type of bow for cheap?


----------



## castandblast (Nov 15, 2012)

You could use it if you turned down the lbs on the bow. I personally wouldn't use my hunting bow for bowfishing. If your just getting started, I would get a cheap bow. Look at the pawn shops, craigslist or ebay. I got an ondeia this year and LOVE it, but they aint cheap.


----------



## Boar Hog (Nov 15, 2012)

Any bow will work, but if you pull more than 40lbs or so bowfishing you will tire out pretty fast. Buy something with a draw weight that can be adjusted down to a poundage you can pull with little effort. ^^^^^^ Oneida bows do work well for bowfishing


----------



## southernboy2147 (Nov 19, 2012)

see if your grandparents or dad has a old bow they will let you have... if a bow is 20 years old i doubt they still want it anyways


----------



## Jamie Brett Jr. (Nov 20, 2012)

http://www.amsbowfishing.com/ams-mini-hawk.html

Wouldnt bowfish with a matthews IMO, bows tend to get roughed up pretty good while bowfishin


----------

